

You had me at Hello World - stevieeeeee

What do you think of this t-shirt guys?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;teespring.com&#x2F;you-had-me-hello-world
======
jgeorge
I made a shirt like that years ago, it's still up on Zazzle. I've never
advertised it, I never ordered more than the two I initially intended the
design to be for, yet it still turns about $50/year in random sales.

------
starstreak
I like it, but maybe make it a bit more subtle - remove the @ and possibly
also the <p> element.

~~~
stevieeeeee
tnx starstreak do you think most will still get it then?

~~~
starstreak
I dunno, I think most people among the t-shirt's target audience dig more
"subtle" and "clever" humor, but maybe it's just me. Try it out and see,
that's the only way you'll know :)

